# add avatar



## NatalieGreen (Jun 16, 2015)

Can anyone please help me out in adding an avatar to this forum. I am not finding it out here.


----------



## nikh1996 (Jun 16, 2015)

You need to make atleast five posts for it to unlock

Check this out: *www.digit.in/forum/rules-announcements/150151-faq-posting-guidelines-new-members.html


----------



## NatalieGreen (Jun 16, 2015)

thank you Nikh1996. It was great help


----------



## jalal (Sep 6, 2015)

I did not know about this. Thanks Nikh for your useful reply.


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2015)

[MENTION=316151]NatalieGreen[/MENTION]: Your posts show the count as 7 (at this point of time). Still not able to add?


----------

